# The SRRV Experience



## Gazzalee (Jun 29, 2019)

I hope to explain here and detail my recent experiences in obtaining a Special Residence and Retirement Visa through the Philippine Retirement Authority. I arrived in the Philippines on the 1st of May of this year, fronted up at the PRA office in Angeles City on the 6th to start the process and received the finalized visa just over 3 months later on the 8th of August. My intent here is explain some of the process so other may have an easier time of it and be more comfortable with the system.
Prior to arriving I got locally in the US and hand carried; 1) Police report from the local Oregon State Police, 2) income statement from the SSA, 3) Certified copy of my military discharge, DD214, 4) 12 passport photos. The 3 documents were sent to the Philippine consult in SF for authentication. Received back the returned docs 2 weeks later with a couple of pretty ribbons and a stamp affixed, cost $25 each. No worries about the medical requirements at this point, easy enough later.
Monday morning the 6th of May I was well greeted at the Angeles PRA office and began the forms process, too many to remember but completed in 2-3 hours. Was told to return for 2pm and would do the NBI portion. With 3 others was driven by van to the NBI fort in San Fernando where we were finger printed, on the return to AC stopped by a small clinic for the medical physical. Piss in a cup and a quick chest x-ray later was returned to the AC PRA office, all done. Now a wait 3 weeks for the NBI investigation. During this 3 week interval I kept my passport as it became necessary to set up the CD and other things. Costs were $1400 for the PRA processing fee and $1500 for the CD and 4500 pesos for the medical work.
After 3 weeks, on the 28th of May was called, text, to the PRA office as the NBI report had come back good, so paid 4K pesos for a tourist visa extension, turned over my passport and started the long wait. A month later received text from the PRA that I needed to extend my tourist visa again. This time I took it to the local immigration office myself and I had been told that this time I would need to get an Alien Registration Card (5K pesos) as well as the extension. Luck was with me as I took a copy of the PRA SAAV application form so they waived the ARC requirement, only 5K pesos this time. About 30 days later received another text from the PRA saying the visa was in the process of being issued and no need for an additional tourist visa extension. Then on 7 Aug received another message that the next day, the 8th they would be having a signing and swearing event and the SRRV was Done & Issued! Good for 3 years and $10/yr for renewal.
Throughout this process the PRA people were always courteous, polite and as helpful as possible, understanding that much was out of their control. Also of note, forget about conducting any business via email, they simply ignore or just don’t answer emails, this mostly applies country wide, everything is by text messages.
Will gladly field questions, as I recall there where a great many unknowns when I first started, and found much of it to be extremely stressful, though very pleased now to have done it! 
Gazza


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Nice write up! Did you use one of the PRA authorized agents to help you through the process or was it DIY and PRA employees all the way?


----------



## Gazzalee (Jun 29, 2019)

HondaGuy,
I went completely solo, just me and the PRA folk. If you are near to their office as I am in AC I can't see of much help an agent (marketeer) could offer that you couldn't do yourself.
btw; I know Bahrain well, spent 15 years there, great place


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Two years ago I did the SRRV with a marketer. I had all documents ready and the deposit sent to the bank before departing for Philippines.

Went once to file initial application, the marketer took me to the bank and to the medical. Returned in two days (PRA closed due to flooding) for one hour to file final application. Got email in 3 weeks to go get passport returned with visa in after a total time of 28 days, spent an hour but most of that was chatting with other people getting their passports back.

Total time invested at PRA was 4 hours.

Went back one year later, paid for 3 years and not am up to 5 hours invested in all immigration issues for a total of 4 years residency.


----------



## Gazzalee (Jun 29, 2019)

Manitoba said:


> Two years ago I did the SRRV with a marketer. I had all documents ready and the deposit sent to the bank before departing for Philippines.
> 
> Went once to file initial application, the marketer took me to the bank and to the medical. Returned in two days (PRA closed due to flooding) for one hour to file final application. Got email in 3 weeks to go get passport returned with visa in after a total time of 28 days, spent an hour but most of that was chatting with other people getting their passports back.
> 
> ...


Manitoba,
You certainly had an easier time of it than I did. 2 questions; which PRA office did you use for processing? Did you not have to get finger printed and do the NBI investigation?


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Gazzalee said:


> Manitoba,
> You certainly had an easier time of it than I did. 2 questions; which PRA office did you use for processing? Did you not have to get finger printed and do the NBI investigation?


I went to main office in Makati. I landed on a Saturday and was there on Monday, the NBI is just if you hae been here 6 months or more. I did have an RCMP clearence, it was dificult to get since I was workingh in Haiti at the time. 

I had to send a scan of my fingeroprint taken by the local police, to a company in Vancouver who then submitted them to the RCMP, I received the clearence at my daughter's in Winnipeg then sent it to another company that got it authenticated by the Philippine Embassy in Ottawa.. Took a couple of weeks and was done before I left Haiti, went to Canada for a few days to pick it up then fly tp the Philippines.

Part of the reason why all went well is that I had all documentation ready and had sent copies to the my agent and knew that all was good before I even bought my ticket to Manila.


----------



## Gorn (Aug 30, 2019)

Gazzalee said:


> Will gladly field questions


How did you deposit your $10,000(?), and at what point during the application was that?

One way to get that deposit back is to purchase a condo.

If you purchased a condo _before _getting the SRRV, but are still making payments, can the $10,000 be used to pay future installments?

If you purchase a pre-selling (pre-construction) condo after get the SRRV, can the deposit be used to pay for that?


----------



## Gazzalee (Jun 29, 2019)

Gorn said:


> How did you deposit your $10,000(?), and at what point during the application was that?
> 
> One way to get that deposit back is to purchase a condo.
> 
> ...


Gorn, I did not deposit $10K, I was only required to make a $1500 deposit. That deposit was setup within the first week. After the $1400 application fee was made and before the NBI report came back. With the NBI report, copy of deposit and other application documents it was all submitted as a package.
As regards the condo purchase; I believe any foreigner is allowed to buy. That secure deposit I believe can be used as collateral only, not real sure on that as the $1500 deposit was really not worth much in relation to real estate purchase for me.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Gorn said:


> How did you deposit your $10,000(?), and at what point during the application was that?
> 
> One way to get that deposit back is to purchase a condo.
> q
> ...


It's my understanding that you have to post the deposit before buying the condo.


----------



## Gorn (Aug 30, 2019)

Gazzalee said:


> Gorn, I did not deposit $10K


SRRV requires a deposit into the Development Bank of the Philippines, from $10,000 to $50,000 depending on which SRRV.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Gorn said:


> SRRV requires a deposit into the Development Bank of the Philippines, from $10,000 to $50,000 depending on which SRRV.


There is a special version for ex military where the deposit is only $1500.


----------



## Gazzalee (Jun 29, 2019)

Gary D said:


> There is a special version for ex military where the deposit is only $1500.


Correct, I am ex military and discharge document, authenticated, was required


----------



## Gorn (Aug 30, 2019)

Gary D said:


> It's my understanding that you have to post the deposit before buying the condo.


What about a lease?

Say you're registering for an SRRV, but you already funded the purchase of a lot, and you already set up a lease for the house on that lot. Could you then apply the deposit towards that lease?

Or, you register for an SRRV, but you already funded the purchase of a lot. However you don't write up a lease for the house on that lot, until after the SRRV deposit.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Gorn said:


> What about a lease?
> 
> Say you're registering for an SRRV, but you already funded the purchase of a lot, and you already set up a lease for the house on that lot. Could you then apply the deposit towards that lease?
> 
> Or, you register for an SRRV, but you already funded the purchase of a lot. However you don't write up a lease for the house on that lot, until after the SRRV deposit.


It is my belief that you can't do it retrospectively. You are not going to beat the system.


----------



## Gorn (Aug 30, 2019)

Gary D said:


> It is my belief that you can't do it retrospectively.


Not sure if that applies to buying a house, then getting the SRRV, and then setting up the lease.



Gary D said:


> You are not going to beat the system.


The system wants foreigners to invest in the Philippines, that's what I want to do as well.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Gorn said:


> Not sure if that applies to buying a house, then getting the SRRV, and then setting up the lease.
> 
> 
> 
> The system wants foreigners to invest in the Philippines, that's what I want to do as well.


Yes but by the sounds of your posts you are trying to beat the system. And how are you going to buy a house then set up a lease, again trying to beat tbe system.


----------



## Gorn (Aug 30, 2019)

Gary D said:


> how are you going to buy a house then set up a lease


By buying it for a non-foreigner, it's actually common in the Philippines. "Some very eager people even fund a land purchase and then lease it back from a nominee at a very low rate". - https://nomadcapitalist.com/2013/12/26/some-of-the-cheapest-agricultural-land-in-the-world/


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gorn said:


> By buying it for a non-foreigner, it's actually common in the Philippines. "Some very eager people even fund a land purchase and then lease it back from a nominee at a very low rate". - https://nomadcapitalist.com/2013/12/26/some-of-the-cheapest-agricultural-land-in-the-world/


A very informative link Gorn, well done finding that one and I appreciated the read even though you couldn't find the answers to simple questions with regards to SRRV and security requirements, I agree with Gary that you are trying to scam the system that was built by the best scammers in the world and it appears that at the level you are now talking worrying about 10 or 20K those systems appear to be beyond your ability. Perhaps I am wrong and you are an accountant signing off on the last penny?

This has gone off topic and I would ask you Gorn to create a new thread in "actual" relation to your particular needs,,,,,, 2 or 3 new threads if needed.

A further question if I may, have you ever been to/spent time in this fine country? Let's move along.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gorn (Aug 30, 2019)

bigpearl said:


> you are trying to scam the system that was built by the best scammers in the world


Come on Steve, I'm just trying to do what you tried to do right here - https://www.expatforum.com/expats/philippines-expat-forum/1453390-long-term-leases.html#post14546016 - except successfully.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gorn said:


> Come on Steve, I'm just trying to do what you tried to do right here - https://www.expatforum.com/expats/philippines-expat-forum/1453390-long-term-leases.html#post14546016 - except successfully.


If you read correctly Gorn, not what I was trying to do but what we went trough and did to gain nothing and appears through your readings of many and varied contributions you have learn't nothing at all and still ask questions from those you scorn instead of appreciating and being thankful for advice or previous experiences offered or as suggested or simply going to the horses mouth, may I suggest with your attitude and focus the short journey here will be even shorter lived on other sites you partake in.
As recommended earlier simply contact the PRA and find out the correct answers from them and do away with the likes me/others offers on expat sites. You want to twist and contort/disbelieve information supplied by the likes of me and others to suit your contrived needs. Ain't gonna happen sport. I as said gave you the information you were too slack to find and still you question, go to the back sunshine, you have definitely rubbed me up the wrong way and if one can't find their way here? Good luck once you get your hands dirty and savour the tripe that is the Philippines. If you actually read, absorb both valuable and party conversations within this and other forums you will become a much wiser person.
Until then?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Gazzalee said:


> I hope to explain here and detail my recent experiences in obtaining a Special Residence and Retirement Visa through the Philippine Retirement Authority. I arrived in the Philippines on the 1st of May of this year, fronted up at the PRA office in Angeles City on the 6th to start the process and received the finalized visa just over 3 months later on the 8th of August. My intent here is explain some of the process so other may have an easier time of it and be more comfortable with the system.
> Prior to arriving I got locally in the US and hand carried; 1) Police report from the local Oregon State Police, 2) income statement from the SSA, 3) Certified copy of my military discharge, DD214, 4) 12 passport photos. The 3 documents were sent to the Philippine consult in SF for authentication. Received back the returned docs 2 weeks later with a couple of pretty ribbons and a stamp affixed, cost $25 each. No worries about the medical requirements at this point, easy enough later.
> Monday morning the 6th of May I was well greeted at the Angeles PRA office and began the forms process, too many to remember but completed in 2-3 hours. Was told to return for 2pm and would do the NBI portion. With 3 others was driven by van to the NBI fort in San Fernando where we were finger printed, on the return to AC stopped by a small clinic for the medical physical. Piss in a cup and a quick chest x-ray later was returned to the AC PRA office, all done. Now a wait 3 weeks for the NBI investigation. During this 3 week interval I kept my passport as it became necessary to set up the CD and other things. Costs were $1400 for the PRA processing fee and $1500 for the CD and 4500 pesos for the medical work.
> After 3 weeks, on the 28th of May was called, text, to the PRA office as the NBI report had come back good, so paid 4K pesos for a tourist visa extension, turned over my passport and started the long wait. A month later received text from the PRA that I needed to extend my tourist visa again. This time I took it to the local immigration office myself and I had been told that this time I would need to get an Alien Registration Card (5K pesos) as well as the extension. Luck was with me as I took a copy of the PRA SAAV application form so they waived the ARC requirement, only 5K pesos this time. About 30 days later received another text from the PRA saying the visa was in the process of being issued and no need for an additional tourist visa extension. Then on 7 Aug received another message that the next day, the 8th they would be having a signing and swearing event and the SRRV was Done & Issued! Good for 3 years and $10/yr for renewal.
> ...


are you happy with the process? what i don't understand is paying for the extension of tourist visa - not just once. once you've applied for SSRV - you're no longer an overstaying tourist. i wonder if the main office of SSRV knows about these practices.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

esv1226 said:


> are you happy with the process? what i don't understand is paying for the extension of tourist visa - not just once. once yoSu've applied for SSRV - you're no longer an overstaying tourist. i wonder if the main office of SSRV knows about these practices.


Because until the SSRV is completed and the visa is in your passport you previous visa status stands. SSRV is not guaranteed.


----------



## Gazzalee (Jun 29, 2019)

esv1226,
Gary D is correct, until the SRRV has been issued the applicant is just that, an applicant for a SRRV, in country on a tourist visa, if the tourist visa should expire during the wait for processing normal rules and fines apply.
Was I happy with the process?? I'm Very Happy it is now complete, if I were applying western standards and methods to the process; inefficient and highly frustrating


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Gazzalee said:


> esv1226,
> Gary D is correct, until the SRRV has been issued the applicant is just that, an applicant for a SRRV, in country on a tourist visa, if the tourist visa should expire during the wait for processing normal rules and fines apply.
> ....


I went through an agent. They asked for the tourist visa extension fee at initial set up and refunded it when my SRRV was issued within the first 30 days. Had it taken longer than 30 days they would have gotten me a tourist visa extension and most likely looked into an extension past the 59 day first extension.


----------



## Gorn (Aug 30, 2019)

esv1226 said:


> what i don't understand is paying for the extension of tourist visa - not just once. once you've applied for SSRV - you're no longer an overstaying tourist. i wonder if the main office of SSRV knows about these practices.


The SRRV is not an immigration visa and has nothing to do with the BI.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gorn said:


> The SRRV is not an immigration visa and has nothing to do with the BI.


Gary D wrapped this up succinctly and may I suggest that the PRA while working with IMMI have to abide by the law, though they work in tandem, IMMI at the end of the day has the final say.
An SRRV is recognised by IMMI as a retirement visa, something that the PRA worked hard for to create an alternative to most of the other ****e not suited to some, an alternative probably no different to the SRIV also offered for those with excess funds for investment opportunities/considerations.
Border control is a serious issue no matter the country. immigration/migration?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Gorn said:


> The SRRV is not an immigration visa and has nothing to do with the BI.


Which is probably why when the BI makes a statement about something, say the annual reporting requirement, they generally fail to make explicit what the impact of this is on SRRV holders. My first year here I had to specifically ask the BI if SRRV holders were exempt before I could get any sort of official looking answer.

It also explains why when I go to the airport to return here without a return ticket, that I usually have to educate the gate agent on the fact that as a resident I don't need an ongoing ticket, the statements put out from BI never make it clear that an SRRV is exempt from this requirement.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> Which is probably why when the BI makes a statement about something, say the annual reporting requirement, they generally fail to make explicit what the impact of this is on SRRV holders. My first year here I had to specifically ask the BI if SRRV holders were exempt before I could get any sort of official looking answer.
> 
> It also explains why when I go to the airport to return here without a return ticket, that I usually have to educate the gate agent on the fact that as a resident I don't need an ongoing ticket, the statements put out from BI never make it clear that an SRRV is exempt from this requirement.


I gather/assume that you are talking about booking a oneway flight from a foreign country back to PH. one of the benefits of holding an SRRV. Then as you say and I typically agree the left hand omitting the right hand from the conversation/outcome. Education appears to come from more experienced people such as yourself with a gentle slap instead of (left hand right hand) education/training/information for those "in control" knowing visa statuses and requirements.
As said Rick, both by you/me and countless others know your visa requirements and status/legalities with relation to travel plans.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gazzalee (Jun 29, 2019)

Gorn said:


> The SRRV is not an immigration visa and has nothing to do with the BI.


Gorn,
I just can't follow your logic so I'll no longer consider you a serious user of this board, you just are so wrong. The SRRV is as near to an immigration visa as can possibly be, it allows me to live in the Philippines without additional fees or tax for as long as I like provided I renew it after 3 yrs at $10/yr. International travel without extra fees or the requirement for an onward ticket. So all up, pretty close to an immigration visa. Also your comment about the SRRV 'has nothing to do with the BI' is just ridiculous! The Bureau of Immigration is the government authority and the agency that issued the visa ....


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

When coming back with no onward ticket, i like to have some fun with the gate agent.

Agent " Do you have onward ticket"


Me "No"

Agent " You need onward ticket"

Me " no I do not"

Agent "Yes a tourist needs an onward ticket from the Philippines"

Me "That is correct"

Agent " I cannot issue you a boarding pass unless you show me an onward ticket"

Me " Yes you can"

Agent " You need an onward ticket"

me " No I do not"

Agent " Yes a tourist needs an onward ticket"

Me " That is correct"

Agent " Then show me your ticket"

Me " I do not have one"

I will let this go a few rounds, then tell the agent that he is making an unwarranted assumption, that I am a tourist.

Hopefully they will learn that not everyone traveling to the Philippines is a tourist and needs an onward ticket.

It is not my responsibility to educate the gate agents on the travel requirements for a flight that they are checking people into. Unfortunately the "official" airline site does a very poor job of describing entry requirements.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Srrv (visa)*



Gorn said:


> The SRRV is not an immigration visa and has nothing to do with the BI.


Not sure what happened and there's a 15 minute time limit to make changes or deletions but I don't want to confuse anyone else on this subject so here's a photo of a Philippine SRRV Visa and it's issued by the Philippine Bureau of Immigration.

And a note for those that have just received your 13a Permanent Resident Visa, the Visa in your passport is good forever and keep your old passport with stamp in it the ACR card is only good for 5 years so this also has to be renewed, it will run you about 7000 pesos, check the date on your Permanent Resident card, plus when you check in yearly from Jan - Feb and pay the 300 pesos fee and the 5 year ACR card renewal/Yearly check-in... Your US passport has to have at least 6 months remaining on it, you can renew your passport through our US Embassy in Manila.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Bureau of Immigration Agents*



Manitoba said:


> When coming back with no onward ticket, i like to have some fun with the gate agent.
> 
> Agent " Do you have onward ticket"
> 
> ...


Lol... Well for sure you are 100% correct and the conversation sounds respectful but careful  would be my reply to anyone one talking with an Immigration agent they have the powers to Black List us if we are deemed rude, condescending or belittling and it's up to their interpretation and it's not hard to hurt feelings but you probably won't find out until your return unfortunately,  another note... Don't post anything about government negative interactions on any social media spot because when you renew your Visa there's a block off to the upper right that will list if there are any disparaging comments.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Manitoba said:


> It is not my responsibility to educate the gate agents on the travel requirements for a flight that they are checking people into. Unfortunately the "official" airline site does a very poor job of describing entry requirements.


Absolutely correct! When I used to work in the Philippines, I would travel to Thailand a lot to visit family there and never bought an onward ticket for use after my flight back to Manila. This would be a problem a lot of the time at the check in counter in Bangkok and I had to do the same dance with them about not having an onward ticket leaving the Philippines.

The most memorable time, the PAL Agent in charge at Suvarnabhumi Airport pulls out this HUGE blue book about 6 inches thick and looks up all the visa requirements for the Philippines and finds the entry for the type of visa I was on and after that, all was good. I wish I had asked what the name of the book was so I could tell the ticket agent the next time I flew back from there.


----------



## Steelcleat (Sep 10, 2019)

I had to purchase a ticket LEAVING the Philippines, to Hong Kong, to get my boarding pass when asked if I had an onward ticket. At that time I wasn't aware of the rule about no one way tickets to PH. But now I can have some fun with the agents, because I now have my SRRV Visa. I applied in early May and just this week got all my papers, ID cards and stamp in my passport.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> Lol... Well for sure you are 100% correct and the conversation sounds respectful but careful  would be my reply to anyone one talking with an Immigration agent they have the powers to Black List us if we are deemed rude, condescending or belittling ...


This is with the airline check in agents not Immigration, they know the rules, I pass them my passport and the SRRV card and they are well aware of what to do with it to process my entry. 

Never, even as a tourist, had immigration anywhere ask about onward tickets, it is always the airline check in people who ask for them.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Steelcleat said:


> .... I applied in early May and just this week got all my papers, ID cards and stamp in my passport.


Long time processing, did you use an agent?

I used one and had all done before my initial tourist visa ran out, (Sept 2017)


----------



## Steelcleat (Sep 10, 2019)

Manitoba said:


> Long time processing, did you use an agent?


No, did it myself. The long part was surrendering my passport to them for two months. I had to use my New Mexico drivers license as an ID and more often than not I was asked why I said I was an American when my ID says I live in New Mexico?


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Steelcleat said:


> No, did it myself. The long part was surrendering my passport to them for two months. I had to use my New Mexico drivers license as an ID and more often than not I was asked why I said I was an American when my ID says I live in New Mexico?


That sometimes happens in the USA as well.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Manitoba said:


> When coming back with no onward ticket, i like to have some fun with the gate agent.
> 
> Agent " Do you have onward ticket"
> 
> ...


It has always been my experience when checking in for flights here, that the first question asked is do I have a residence visa here. After that comes the onward ticket bit.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

hogrider said:


> It has always been my experience when checking in for flights here, that the first question asked is do I have a residence visa here. After that comes the onward ticket bit.


Only airline that ever asked right away for residence visa was Air Nuigini flying from Port Moresby PNG. They asked for onward flight first then about residence visa.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Manitoba said:


> Only airline that ever asked right away for residence visa was Air Nuigini flying from Port Moresby PNG. They asked for onward flight first then about residence visa.


Emirates, Cathay, Cebu Pacific, PAL, Singapore Airlines, have always asked me if I have a Residence here.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

hogrider said:


> Emirates, Cathay, Cebu Pacific, PAL, Singapore Airlines, have always asked me if I have a Residence here.


Cebu and PAL have always been brain dead about the fact that not every white guy going to Manila is not a tourist. It was a PAL flight from Vancouver that they needed to get a manager to make a call to someone to find out what an SRRV was. Even at that they insisted that I let them take a photocopy of the card and my visa in my passport.


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

In case you guys don't know, you can now stay for 36 months by renewing your stay every two or more months if you are having problems applying for that SRRV in the meantime. 36 months is a long time to be in a country.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

68whiskeymike6 said:


> In case you guys don't know, you can now stay for 36 months by renewing your stay every two or more months if you are having problems applying for that SRRV in the meantime. 36 months is a long time to be in a country.


Welcome to the forum in case I haven't said it already whiskey. Most if not all know the 36 month rule and that works for plenty, myself included to date. 36 months is a short time in the retirement scheme (10, 20, 30+ years) and while alternatives are bantered the individual needs to consider/secure an appropriate method to enable that retirement with minimal fuss suitable to ones needs and obviously financial situation.
Thank god for forums and research.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

One thing we do not cover in this discussion is that if you have to leave the country, say family emergency at home or you want a vacation elsewhere, the tourist visa is a single entry, whatever period you have left on the visa is lost, returning will start the entire process over again, at the visa on arrival for 30 days.

Sometimes you can plan around that, leave at the end of your current extension for your trip home but not always.


----------



## Gazzalee (Jun 29, 2019)

68whiskeymike6 said:


> In case you guys don't know, you can now stay for 36 months by renewing your stay every two or more months if you are having problems applying for that SRRV in the meantime. 36 months is a long time to be in a country.


Different strokes for Different folks! 
With a SRRV I don't even need to think about immigration or visa for the next 3 years, it's done. Come, go, stay as long as I like; no questions, concerns or expense regarding the visa. Certainly no more forms or standing/setting in line at the immigration office. 3 years from now, if I chose to renew, $10 an year. Just one of the benefits of having a SRRV.

btw; how much does tourist visa renewals total after 3 years, and ACR card??


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gazzalee said:


> Different strokes for Different folks!
> With a SRRV I don't even need to think about immigration or visa for the next 3 years, it's done. Come, go, stay as long as I like; no questions, concerns or expense regarding the visa. Certainly no more forms or standing/setting in line at the immigration office. 3 years from now, if I chose to renew, $10 an year. Just one of the benefits of having a SRRV.
> 
> btw; how much does tourist visa renewals total after 3 years, and ACR card??


Too much Gazza, the express lane fees are a killer though apparently I have a choice to ask for no express lane fees and pick my passport up in a week or so, would save me 1,000 pesos every 59 days. I'm hearing you with the 10 buck a year renewal and well done, for me and others if we go the SRRV it's 360 bucks a year (not being tied up in an affiliated armed service) so still a little cheaper than the standard tourist visa and as you say no visits to immi.
A question to you Gazza as you have gone this route, you mentioned the come and go as you please (leave the country) bit, In my early research I remember reading that there were no departure taxes providing you left the country in under one year, is that still the case?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Too much Gazza, the express lane fees are a killer though apparently I have a choice to ask for no express lane fees and pick my passport up in a week or so, would save me 1,000 pesos every 59 days. I'm hearing you with the 10 buck a year renewal and well done, for me and others if we go the SRRV it's 360 bucks a year (not being tied up in an affiliated armed service) so still a little cheaper than the standard tourist visa and as you say no visits to immi.
> A question to you Gazza as you have gone this route, you mentioned the come and go as you please (leave the country) bit, In my early research I remember reading that there were no departure taxes providing you left the country in under one year, is that still the case?
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


That's because you pay you first yearly departure as part of your fees.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> .....There were no departure taxes providing you left the country in under one year, is that still the case?
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Yes, I have left and reentered about 6 or 7 times this year and no departure fees or other issues, just present my passport and SRRV card and they stamp as quick or quicker then a tourist entry, never any questions either.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> That's because you pay you first yearly departure as part of your fees.


?? can/could you clarify Gary?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> Yes, I have left and reentered about 6 or 7 times this year and no departure fees or other issues, just present my passport and SRRV card and they stamp as quick or quicker then a tourist entry, never any questions either.


Hear you Rick but what if you were to stay in PH for a year or two then leave the country, what are your obligations with departure taxes?
Only a question from my readings but little/no experience with the SRRV.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Here's the breakdown of the last receipt from Immigration where my wife did a 6 month extension for our son (no Philippine passport) after his 1 year Balikbayan visa expired. This included getting him is ACR-I Card:

100 Visa Sticker Fee
3000 Monthly Extension Fee
200 Certificate of Exemption
500 Alien Certificate of Registration (Minor)
900 Monthly Extension Application Fee
500 Certificate Fee
2588.5 ACR-I Card Fee
60 Legal Research Fee
-----
7848.50
3000 Express Lane

10848.50 Total


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> Hear you Rick but what if you were to stay in PH for a year or two then leave the country, what are your obligations with departure taxes?
> Only a question from my readings but little/no experience with the SRRV.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Not sure as I have never looked into that.

Short term plans are to leave the country and go back to Canada every year. My mother is now 97 and I have a one year old grandson there as well, so I have to go to them.

Afterwards, I will most likely plan a trip to Singapore or Hong Kong annually just for vacations. ( I have friends there as well as Malaysia and Thailand that I can visit.)


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

Gazzalee said:


> Different strokes for Different folks!
> With a SRRV I don't even need to think about immigration or visa for the next 3 years, it's done. Come, go, stay as long as I like; no questions, concerns or expense regarding the visa. Certainly no more forms or standing/setting in line at the immigration office. 3 years from now, if I chose to renew, $10 an year. Just one of the benefits of having a SRRV.
> 
> btw; how much does tourist visa renewals total after 3 years, and ACR card??


With the SRRV, you can even get a job and take college courses here for some who want to do that. IIRC.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*SRRV Guide*



68whiskeymike6 said:


> With the SRRV, you can even get a job and take college courses here for some who want to do that. IIRC.


You'll have to apply for a work permit AEP in order to work on an SRRV and you're allowed to apply, here's the guide and on p. 6 the information.

https://pra.gov.ph/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/SRRV-Info-Guide-04.14.15.pdf


----------



## gworsham (Jan 21, 2014)

This is a great informative write up about the SRRV. I've considered getting a retirement visa but always have some unanswered questions. I have been in the Philippines since 2016 on a Balikbayan visa. My wife and I built a house. What I've wondered is if the house and lot that its located on can apply as to an investment for me? Also can a joint banking account apply for the investment requirement? I think both questions are probably no but would like a confirmation.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*SRRV Legalities*



gworsham said:


> This is a great informative write up about the SRRV. I've considered getting a retirement visa but always have some unanswered questions. I have been in the Philippines since 2016 on a Balikbayan visa. My wife and I built a house. What I've wondered is if the house and lot that its located on can apply as to an investment for me? Also can a joint banking account apply for the investment requirement? I think both questions are probably no but would like a confirmation.


Welcome to the forum Gworsham, for sure the house won't work because we foreigners can not own homes/property so it won't be in your name and the money deposited for the SRRV Visa you won't have access to it so not a part of your personal bank account.

If you served in the military you could go at it another way the SRRV and then you mentioned that you're on a Balikbyan Visa can you go the 13a route? If no to all the above you're left with the perpetual Balikbyan Visa.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey M.C.A.

do I understand if a person is a military veteran the SRRV visa is cheaper? I know there is a deposit that has to be made. You know how much it is to deposit? I am a Marine Veteran with a honorable discharge with a DD214.

art


----------



## Gazzalee (Jun 29, 2019)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey M.C.A.
> 
> do I understand if a person is a military veteran the SRRV visa is cheaper? I know there is a deposit that has to be made. You know how much it is to deposit? I am a Marine Veteran with a honorable discharge with a DD214.
> 
> art


If you are a Vet, not only US service qualifies other countries also, the deposit requirement is $1500. The application and processing fee is still $1400.


----------



## gworsham (Jan 21, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> Welcome to the forum Gworsham, for sure the house won't work because we foreigners can not own homes/property so it won't be in your name and the money deposited for the SRRV Visa you won't have access to it so not a part of your personal bank account.
> 
> If you served in the military you could go at it another way the SRRV and then you mentioned that you're on a Balikbyan Visa can you go the 13a route? If no to all the above you're left with the perpetual Balikbyan Visa.


Thanks for the confirmation. All is not lost, can still do the SRRV with the deposit. There is usually more than one way to do things here.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Honorable Discharge SRRV*



greenstreak1946 said:


> hey M.C.A.
> 
> do I understand if a person is a military veteran the SRRV visa is cheaper? I know there is a deposit that has to be made. You know how much it is to deposit? I am a Marine Veteran with a honorable discharge with a DD214.
> 
> art


Art it's cheaper for sure and not a large deposit. form the PRA website. https://pra.gov.ph/srrv/#benefits

More indepeth and current guide for SRRV
https://pra.gov.ph/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/SRRV-Info-Guide-04.14.15.pdf

SRRV forms (PRA site) download forms page, so you might be using more than one form I see there's also a medical form: https://pra.gov.ph/downloads/

And I think it's a two step process from what others have mentioned you start out getting all your ducks in a row stateside through the Philippine Consulate Embassy of the Philippines - Consulate Finder Map or the PRA contact https://pra.gov.ph/contact/

All these links are on the PRA website except the Philippine Consulate Finder Map.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

If going the SRRV route then get a good agent to help with the processing.

These are certified by the PRA, must meet minimum requirements and are paid by the PRA. They are no cost to you.

I have posted the contact info on the one I used, originally got her name from here as well. 

My total invested time was 5 hours start to finish and that included driving through manila traffic to the medical. I got my SRRV in 28 days from application, it all came in on the original tourist visa entry for my arrival. My 3 year renewal was another hour, I did that myself, most of the time was waiting for them to print my new card.


----------



## gworsham (Jan 21, 2014)

I know that this could be researched for an answer, I apologize for being lazy. Is there anyway to obtain the Police Clearance from the US without going there and doing it in person?


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

gworsham said:


> I know that this could be researched for an answer, I apologize for being lazy. Is there anyway to obtain the Police Clearance from the US without going there and doing it in person?


I cannot say for sure about the US but for Canada it is possible. I was able to be fingerprinted in Haiti (st went to the police and asked them to do the fingerprinting, took a lot of explanation about why, but it was done.) , submitted the form to a fingerprint digitize company in Vancouver who digitized my prints and sent them to the RCMP. 

The clearance was sent to my daughter in Winnipeg who then sent them to a company in Ottawa who obtained the "red ribbon" certification from the Philippine Embassy required. It was couriered back to my Daughter who held them until I passed through Winnipeg on my way here from Haiti.

Took about 2 weeks start to finish, cost about $400 US in total. Had I been in Ottawa, it would have cost me a half day running around and about $US 100.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Police Record*



gworsham said:


> I know that this could be researched for an answer, I apologize for being lazy. Is there anyway to obtain the Police Clearance from the US without going there and doing it in person?


It's labeled as a Police check but it's known as your Police Record so if you have family in your state they could go down and with your SS number they should be able to obtain that for you the cost depends on the state but it's from $10 - $20.

If you you've been here longer than 6 months then you won't need to do this they'll end up doing an NBI check.


----------



## Gazzalee (Jun 29, 2019)

M.C.A. said:


> It's labeled as a Police check but it's known as your Police Record so if you have family in your state they could go down and with your SS number they should be able to obtain that for you the cost depends on the state but it's from $10 - $20.
> 
> If you you've been here longer than 6 months then you won't need to do this they'll end up doing an NBI check.


From my experience the person who is applying for the SRRV is the one who is required to submit their fingerprints for the police investigation and that can only be directly from that person's very own finger tips. I do not understand how a family member could possible do it for him even if they did know his SSN?? 
Manitoba has detailed a somewhat complicated workaround which he did successfully but I'm pretty sure it was his own fingerprints that were investigated.
In my case the cost was $54 for local police report, also the Philippine NBI will do the same investigation of your submitted fingerprints but takes them 3 weeks or more.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Police Record (Police clearance)*



Gazzalee said:


> From my experience the person who is applying for the SRRV is the one who is required to submit their fingerprints for the police investigation and that can only be directly from that person's very own finger tips. I do not understand how a family member could possible do it for him even if they did know his SSN??
> Manitoba has detailed a somewhat complicated workaround which he did successfully but I'm pretty sure it was his own fingerprints that were investigated.
> In my case the cost was $54 for local police report, also the Philippine NBI will do the same investigation of your submitted fingerprints but takes them 3 weeks or more.


Gworsham was asking how to obtain a copy of his stateside Police Record or it's known here as a Police Clearance, so that can be obtained by any family member for a small fee it's a print out of your police record only and finger printing can be done from here. 

But if you've been living in the Philippines longer than 6 months the police check requirement will be done by the NBI plus finger printing and if I'm not mistaken (I didn't go the SRRV route) they handle all this for you as part of the process.


----------



## Gorn (Aug 30, 2019)

M.C.A. said:


> if you've been living in the Philippines longer than 6 months the police check requirement will be done by the NBI


Are you saying the NBI requests foreign police records of applicants, and nations will release police records of their citizens to the NBI? 

Or - and this seems more likely - the NBI will conduct a police check of your time in Philippines, and _in addition _to that, you also need to get your own police record from your own nation.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*NBI or Police Clearance Check*



Gorn said:


> Are you saying the NBI requests foreign police records of applicants, and nations will release police records of their citizens to the NBI?
> 
> Or - and this seems more likely - the NBI will conduct a police check of your time in Philippines, and _in addition _to that, you also need to get your own police record from your own nation.


Here's some prior threads on the SRRV and police clearance check requirements and here's a link so you can contact the PRA I have no idea I've never went the SRRV route others have but? Lol... Hopefully they'll be able to add to your question if not it's best to hear it from the horses mouth right? https://pra.gov.ph/contact/

More links from previous discussions on the SRRV Police Clearance.

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/p...p-answers-about-srrv-visa-3.html#post11822745

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/philippines-expat-forum/1200905-srrv-question.html#post11974553

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/p...p-answers-about-srrv-visa-3.html#post11822745

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/p...47490-srrv-visa-questions-3.html#post14766402


----------



## Gorn (Aug 30, 2019)

M.C.A. said:


> I have no idea


Is this statement you made based on anything you heard from the PRA? 



M.C.A. said:


> If you've been here longer than 6 months then *you won't need to do this* they'll end up doing an NBI check.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Police Records Check*



Gorn said:


> Is this statement you made based on anything you heard from the PRA?


Lol.. you got me and really I got the SRRV requirements confused with the 13a Visa plus one of the members was asking how to get a Police Record from their country but after researching all above links I posted I find that many had their SRRV delayed because they didn't have their homeland police record print out and some went another Visa route.


----------



## Gorn (Aug 30, 2019)

M.C.A. said:


> Lol.. you got me and really I got the SRRV requirements confused with the 13a Visa plus one of the members was asking how to get a Police Record from their country but after researching all above links I posted I find that many had their SRRV delayed because they didn't have their homeland police record print out and some went another Visa route.


That's what I thought, and here's why: 

The 13a used to require a police certificate from your home country, in addition to an NBI check on your activity in the RP. 

Because they got so many complaints about the foreign police check, they removed it completely, and now only the NBI is required for your activity in the RP. So these are clearly two separate checks.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Gorn said:


> That's what I thought, and here's why:
> 
> The 13a used to require a police certificate from your home country, in addition to an NBI check on your activity in the RP.
> 
> Because they got so many complaints about the foreign police check, they removed it completely, and now only the NBI is required for your activity in the RP. So these are clearly two separate checks.


from what I understand;

if you apply for 13a within 6 months of your arrival, what is required is a police clearance from your home country. after 6 months, you'll be required to obtain an nbi clearance.

a police clearance from usa, has a limited validity period - not sure now, but I think 3 months - makes sense I guess - no one can vouch for good character in the future. immigration may require to have the document authenticated by the Philippine consular office.


----------



## Gorn (Aug 30, 2019)

esv1226 said:


> if you apply for 13a within 6 months of your arrival, what is required is a police clearance from your home country.


There is no foreign police clearance on the latest 13a requirement list. 



esv1226 said:


> after 6 months, you'll be required to obtain an nbi clearance.


This part is correct.


----------



## MaxLifeTraveler (Nov 15, 2019)

How long from when I hand over my US passport until I get it back with SRRV application? I've seen several references to 3 months and I've read elsewhere it's 10-20 days. I'm trying to figure out how much time I should plan on being in country. I typically am here 4-5 weeks at a go.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

MaxLifeTraveler said:


> How long from when I hand over my US passport until I get it back with SRRV application? I've seen several references to 3 months and I've read elsewhere it's 10-20 days. I'm trying to figure out how much time I should plan on being in country. I typically am here 4-5 weeks at a go.


I think with an SRRV they expect you to be resident.


----------



## Gazzalee (Jun 29, 2019)

MaxLifeTraveler said:


> How long from when I hand over my US passport until I get it back with SRRV application? I've seen several references to 3 months and I've read elsewhere it's 10-20 days. I'm trying to figure out how much time I should plan on being in country. I typically am here 4-5 weeks at a go.


My experience; after all the preliminaries were seen to and upon completion of the NBI investigation the PRA requested I hand over my passport which along with everything else was sent to the immigration authorities. The passport was returned to me just over 2 months later with the SRRV. I have heard told the process is easier and quicker using a marketeer or agent, but no personal experience with that approach.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

MaxLifeTraveler said:


> How long from when I hand over my US passport until I get it back with SRRV application? I've seen several references to 3 months and I've read elsewhere it's 10-20 days. I'm trying to figure out how much time I should plan on being in country. I typically am here 4-5 weeks at a go.


My experience was 28 days from filing full application to receiving my passport back with visa and card.

Use a reputable marketer ( the PRA pays their fees so if they ask for extra, report them.) 

I used and can recommend Maria Rose Villa Baranda <[email protected]>.

Others here have used her.


----------



## Gazzalee (Jun 29, 2019)

Gary D said:


> I think with an SRRV they expect you to be resident.


This is true and I believe the ultimate purpose of the SRRV but it does not imply the holder of the visa should always be physically present, in fact it aides one's comings & goings. However during the processing time the applicant is basically stuck.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Gary D said:


> I think with an SRRV they expect you to be resident.


But there is no requirement to be physically present in the Philippines any number of days. Some other countries have such restrictions. Costa Rica for example requires 120 days, some south American countries require essentially full time residence, no extended absences from the country.

The only time you are stuck here is while the application is processed. If you leave, you withdrawal the application, forfeit the fee and will have to reapply with new fee payable.

The SRRV does not make coming and going any easier than on a tourist visa, however you do not have to renew it as often. It does make leases, bank accounts, utilities and driver licenses easier.


----------



## MaxLifeTraveler (Nov 15, 2019)

Manitoba said:


> My experience was 28 days from filing full application to receiving my passport back with visa and card.
> 
> Use a reputable marketer ( the PRA pays their fees so if they ask for extra, report them.)
> 
> ...


Can anyone else recommend Maria Rose Villa Baranda?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> I think with an SRRV they expect you to be resident.


Well spotted Gary and yes that is what the visa is for "retirement" abuse it not.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

MaxLifeTraveler said:


> How long from when I hand over my US passport until I get it back with SRRV application? I've seen several references to 3 months and I've read elsewhere it's 10-20 days. I'm trying to figure out how much time I should plan on being in country. I typically am here 4-5 weeks at a go.


Since you hold a US passport, unless you are a veteran, would you want to leave 20k USD or 10k USD in a Philippine deposit account to get SRRV ? Plus the annual 350 USD fees.. 

Sent from my ASUS_X008 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

simonsays said:


> Since you hold a US passport, unless you are a veteran, would you want to leave 20k USD or 10k USD in a Philippine deposit account to get SRRV ? Plus the annual 350 USD fees..
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X008 using Tapatalk


The annual fees for SRRV work out top be about the same as tourist visa renewals, benefit is you can after the first year, pay for 3 years at a time. I took care of all my immigration requirements for 3 years in a one hour visit, most of the time was spent sitting on a comfortable chair waiting for my card to be printed.

The deposit gains interest, a whopping 1% per year, that is taxed at 15% of proceeds so effective interest is only 0.85%. For me the lost interest on the deposit was more than offset by the Canadian tax advantages, that I will not bore all with the details here.

However I note that the OP is only coming in for 4 to 5 weeks at a time. I am not 100% sure but cannot you get a 59 day visa on arrival at the airport? I know you can get them prearrival, that may be the easier way for him to go, unless he wants some of the other advantages of having the SRRV.


----------



## MaxLifeTraveler (Nov 15, 2019)

simonsays said:


> Since you hold a US passport, unless you are a veteran, would you want to leave 20k USD or 10k USD in a Philippine deposit account to get SRRV ? Plus the annual 350 USD fees..


The 10k USD deposit can be used to buy a condo though that adds work to the condo purchase process. If I can do that its a no brainer. If I don't buy a condo then SRRV is alot less interesting to me.


----------



## Gorn (Aug 30, 2019)

MaxLifeTraveler said:


> The 10k USD deposit can be used to buy a condo though that adds work to the condo purchase process.


Also the condo needs to be RFO; pre-sales aren't allowed.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Gorn said:


> Also the condo needs to be RFO; pre-sales aren't allowed.


And condo should be worth 30k USD or 50k USD plus I recall. They want it to be paid up. Not loan

Sent from my ASUS_X008 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

simonsays said:


> And condo should be worth 30k USD or 50k USD plus I recall. They want it to be paid up. Not loan
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X008 using Tapatalk


Which makes sense since they want the SRRV to bring money into the country, not recycle money in the country.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

MaxLifeTraveler said:


> How long from when I hand over my US passport until I get it back with SRRV application? I've seen several references to 3 months and I've read elsewhere it's 10-20 days. I'm trying to figure out how much time I should plan on being in country. I typically am here 4-5 weeks at a go.


Hi Max and welcome to this forum. If you only visit under 59 days why bother with an SRRV?I often roll up for less than the 30 day visa and avail, If I/we plan to be there more than the 30 days I simply extend my visa at the airport with Immi on arrival, under PHP 3K and I don't need to bother with local Immi (San Fernando city) that charge me more.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

MaxLifeTraveler said:


> Can anyone else recommend Maria Rose Villa Baranda?


Max I have had no dealings with this lady but have only read positive reports with regards to her abilities on here and other expat sites.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

MaxLifeTraveler said:


> The 10k USD deposit can be used to buy a condo though that adds work to the condo purchase process. If I can do that its a no brainer. If I don't buy a condo then SRRV is alot less interesting to me.


I have said this before and surprised others have not jumped on this.
OMO but my dealings with the PRA (SRRV) over many years reveal that to convert your SRRV deposit into property or a long term lease requires a US 50K deposit, not 10 or 20 and the time frame to convert in about 6 months. The legalities include a caveat/encumbrance on the condo title/lease docs. The wording needs to be exact as stipulated by the PRA. More costs to change this late, legals.

There are many posts with regards to this from myself and other contributors over the years on many expat sites, one only needs to look/research and if not happy go straight to the horses mouth as I and others have done but in a nutshell it ain't that simple, do your home work and do it well.

Good luck.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gorn (Aug 30, 2019)

bigpearl said:


> to convert your SRRV deposit into property or a long term lease requires a US 50K deposit, not 10 or 20


Here's what I found.










https://pra.gov.ph/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/SRRV-Info-Guide-04.14.15.pdf


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I think that the confusion is that the condo or the long term lease must be valued at $50,000. That is if you are over 50, without pension you can take the $20,000 visa deposit and convert it to a condo purchase by adding at least an an additional $30,000 of additional funds.


----------



## MaxLifeTraveler (Nov 15, 2019)

Gorn said:


> Here's what I found.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is also what I read which lead me to believe its $10k deposit convertible to condo purchase. The "$10,000 or $20,000" wording is vague though and doesn't say under what conditions the different amounts are required.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

MaxLifeTraveler said:


> This is also what I read which lead me to believe its $10k deposit convertible to condo purchase. The "$10,000 or $20,000" wording is vague though and doesn't say under what conditions the different amounts are required.


Deposit of USD 10,000 is for people with a pension of USD 1,000 per month direct deposited into a Philippine bank account.

USD 20,000 is for those without a pension or not deposited directly to the Philippines.

It is fully explained elsewhere in the document linked to above.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gorn said:


> Here's what I found.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep sounds easy, I also read this 6 or 7 years ago and thought, wow that's easy. On reflection not so. It's very easy to to read info on a web site (we have chewed the fat on this number once or twice Gorn) and take it for gospel and I for one have been guilty plenty of times for doing such, my earlier post with regards to the US 50 K came from the PRA after numerous phone calls so don't hang me, the biggest bug bear is that they (PRA) are listed on the title or lease absolutely no different to a mortgage lenders rights,,,,,,, first cab off the rank. This helps little if I were to pass away leaving my better half to sort out the Filipino bureaucracy,,,, we all know the difficulties there.

I may stand corrected as Rick points out "the confusion" (Manitoba) and again we all know where that stems from. For me we will leave the property in Bens name and the lease in my name and if at some time in the future I decide to draw a pension from my superannuation then I will simply lock up US 10 K for the other privileges associated with an SRRV as we do travel lots.

In the interim "it's more funk in the Philippines.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

